# Wicking the Subtank Mini



## Alex

*Wicking the Subtank Mini*
I see a lot of people having issues wicking the RBA in the Subtank Mini. Here's how I do it and I can hit it at 30w all day long with no dry hits.

By D3adkl0wn · 1 day ago · 16 images · 7,521 views · stats
*Wicking the Subtank Mini!*



Box Shot

*This is the wicking material I use $11 at Shoppers Drugmart*



*It's a sandwiched sheet of goodness*



*This is your coil, if you didn't know that already, turn back now*



*Cut your wick*



I cut this so that it is about a mm or so wider than the inner diameter of the coil. MUCH larger than any other wick I'd use in any other RTA

*It's pretty big*



*Fitting the wick*



Twist up one end and fit it through. it's going to be tight.. much tighter than any wick aught to be, but trust me here..

*Bunny ears up!*



once you have the ears up, slide the chimney down over it and LOOSELY put it on. I say loosely because I've found that if you snug this part on, it's super hard to get back off again. also, you can slightly back off the chimney and it seems to allow a little more wiggle room as far as juice wicking goes.

*Snip the wicks about 2mm above the top of the chimney*



*fluff the wick ends out a bit..*



*and then stuff them down*



You want to be sure that you're pushing the ends down first. Once you get them all tucked down, make sure to lightly press it back away from the juice holes (you can kinda see one open on the top there.

*Juice it up*



make sure that the juice channels stay open once the cotton swells

*check your power*



*test fire!*



*assemble.*



*Vape! *



I hit this about 10 times in a row(2-5 second pulls) and didn't get a dry hit at all. 

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ee_a_lot_of_people_having_issues_wicking_the/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## skola

Thanks for the very informative tutorial @Alex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Will try this method....Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Alex, if I may enquire what build is the coil (gauge, wraps)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc

JackalR said:


> Alex, if I may enquire what build is the coil (gauge, wraps)


Alex just shared this post, note the source link at the bottom.
I found this in the comments "I believe it's 0.9 ohm, 2mm internal and 26g."
And it looks to be 8 wraps

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AdventONE

@Alex, for interest sake what PG/VG ratio do you usually vape?

I wick very similar and get dry hits for days.


----------



## Manbearpig

So yesterday evening i made my first attempt at setting up the rba on my subtank. I used 24g Kanthal with some of the cotton that came with the kanger packaging. build came out at 0.6 Ohm

All in all the process was rather straight forward however i got this horrible taste ( not burning ) when I took my first hits. Currently this bad taste is still there but not nearly as pronounced as yesterday evening. 

I did prime the coil properly and left it to to soak for a good 10 - 15 mins before taking my first drags. The coil was also dry-burned before the cotton wick was put in.

I read somewhere that this can be due machine oil residue however since this is first attempt its hard to tell if this is the case or if have just used too much cotton. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

p.s the photo is before trimming the cotton


----------



## Nooby

In my experience, the tasting weird part is just the cotton taste. However, after your first couple of toots, it should be gone. To much cotton will give you a burnt / dry hit, and to little you will get some juice splattering and your coil will still fire a bit after you stopped pressing the button. Machine oil is just an all round k@k taste, that is why a good hot rinse with water and maybe sunlight liquid(confirmed machine oil) before use of any new tank.

If the horrible taste still persists, try using other cotton / wick (not the 1 it came with)..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig

Nooby said:


> In my experience, the tasting weird part is just the cotton taste. However, after your first couple of toots, it should be gone. To much cotton will give you a burnt / dry hit, and to little you will get some juice splattering and your coil will still fire a bit after you stopped pressing the button. Machine oil is just an all round k@k taste, that is why a good hot rinse with water and maybe sunlight liquid(confirmed machine oil) before use of any new tank.
> 
> If the horrible taste still persists, try using other cotton / wick (not the 1 it came with)..



Thanks Nooby. I did purchase new cotton from Vapemob , will give that a try later ( might also use a little bit less of it)


----------



## Nooby

Manbearpig said:


> Thanks Nooby. I did purchase new cotton from Vapemob , will give that a try later ( might also use a little bit less of it)



No worries, that's what we here for... Give it a go with the new cotton. When you wicking through the coil, it should be smooth, with a slight bit of traction, but no struggling or forcing it. The cotton should just be touching all the wraps right around inside. Remember, the cotton will expand a bit when wet.

Once you get that right, try not to have to much cotton in the chamber as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Manbearpig 
A new device can taste very strange and very bad if you don't wash it properly first.
Machine oil and other gunk can leave a nasty taste.

In your case, it could also be the wicking material they supplied 

I suggest give it a good wash with sunlight and hot water - and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig

Thanks for all the help guys. Will definitely try washing out with sunlight as well. One would think that if you buy a premium product like an original Kanger device they would clean all the parts before packaging it..


----------



## pimcowboy

I use the same method and have had no more problems! There is a video on how to wick it on Rip Tripper aswell. The only other wicking method that works well on this tank for me is the pancake wick (also on rip tripper).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig

Ok so I have cleaned everything with sunlight, re-wicked the coil as per instructions above and guess what!? The bad taste is gone 
So far so good! The only issue i still have is that the flavour isn't as pronounced as with the standard OCC coil.


----------



## Nooby

Manbearpig said:


> Ok so I have cleaned everything with sunlight, re-wicked the coil as per instructions above and guess what!? The bad taste is gone
> So far so good! The only issue i still have is that the flavour isn't as pronounced as with the standard OCC coil.



Glad the bad taste is gone. Attach a picture of your setup..

Edit: Also what ohm coil, watts & flavour etc...


----------



## Manbearpig

Nooby said:


> Glad the bad taste is gone. Attach a picture of your setup..
> 
> Edit: Also what ohm coil, watts & flavour etc...



The reading on my Istick is 0.6 - 0.7 , currently have Beard No.51 in the tank
I`ll post some pics later

p.s thanks for all the help !!


----------



## Nooby

Try upping your watts...


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Try upping your watts...


I agree. I had the same problem. 0.6ohm coil at 24 watts really brought out the flavour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

